# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Töysän Linja

## deepthroat

Töysän Linja on 4.11 lopettanut viimeisetkin Jyväskylästä Keuruun kautta Tampereelle ja toisinpäin kulkeneet pikavuoronsa vähäisiin matkustajamääriin vedoten.

----------

